# Nach Amoklauf: ProSieben Maxx stellt Counter-Strike-Show ein



## Luiso (28. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nach Amoklauf: ProSieben Maxx stellt Counter-Strike-Show ein* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nach Amoklauf: ProSieben Maxx stellt Counter-Strike-Show ein


----------



## MrWoozy (28. Juli 2016)

Klasse, gibt es auch ein AfD Partei-Verbot? Der Typ war ja auch bekennender AfDler ....


----------



## Svatlas (28. Juli 2016)

Wo die Politik im Vorfeld versagt hat, müssen andere jetzt dafür bezahlen. Ich selber spiele solche Spiele nicht mehr, aber es sind für mich auf gar keinen Fall die Auslöser. Mir ist es lieber die Leute reagieren sich dort ab, als ohne erst richtig durch zudrehen. Hier geht die Politik wiedermal den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes, um der Bevölkerung zu zeigen wir tun was. Diese Killerspieldebatte ist doch langsam echt lästig und albern. Diese wird immer nur rausgeholt, von den Politikern, wenn etwas passiert. Ich kann Sie nicht mehr hören.....


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juli 2016)

Das macht es doch alles nur noch schlimmer und bestätigt die Vorurteile der Leute. "Wenn ProSieben die Show um dieses Killerspiel absetzt, dann muss an der Sache ja was dran sein!". Aber der ganze RTL-Müll, wo Privatleute auf möglichst erniedrigende Weise mit ihrem Privatleben bloßgestellt werden, läuft weiter ...


----------



## Seegurkensalat (28. Juli 2016)

Blinder Aktionismus.


----------



## Odin333 (28. Juli 2016)

Finde ich sehr gut!
Jeder Mensch sollte möglichst wenig Gründe haben, auch nur irgend eine Sendung auf ProsiebenSat.1 anzusehen.

Grosses Lob an ProsiebenSat.1!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. Juli 2016)

Ob die auch die Übertragung der Champions-League eingestellt hätten wenn sie bei dem Amokläufer Panini-Bilchen gefunden hätten?


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juli 2016)

Was ich auch irgendwie absolut nicht verstehe: Warum ist immer wieder ausgerechnet Counterstrike im Mittelpunkt dieser Thematik? Ich könnte es ja verstehen bei GTA oder  der Postal-Reihe oder auch Hitman ... aber Counterstrike? Das Ding ist doch ein reiner eSport-Titel, wo es absolut keinen Sinn macht/möglich ist, rumzulaufen und wehrlose Leute zu töten. Großartige Metzeleffekte gibt es da meines Wissens nach auch keine.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juli 2016)

Es gibt bzw. gab eine CS-Show?!

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2016)

Ich kann das gut verstehen, weil die Redaktion/der Sender ja auch in München sitzt und die Leute da noch viel näher dran sind an der Sache. Und es heißt ja auch nur "derzeit" - das schließt ja nicht aus, dass es nach einer gewissen Pause dann doch weitergeht. Es wäre halt selbst dann, wenn der Sender/die Redaktion EIGENTLICH hinter der Übertragung steht und für sich keine Gründe sieht, die Matches nicht zu zeigen, eine unnötige schlechte Publicity, wenn man keine Woche nach dem Vorfall und der (unbegründeten) Diskussion dann ausgerechnet einen kritisierten Shooter überträgt inkl. Spaß an Kills&co. Da kann sich jeder denken, dass es dann einen Shitstorm der Presse gibt, die nichts von Gaming versteht.


----------



## golani79 (28. Juli 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Was ich auch irgendwie absolut nicht verstehe: Warum ist immer wieder ausgerechnet Counterstrike im Mittelpunkt dieser Thematik? Ich könnte es ja verstehen bei GTA oder  der Postal-Reihe oder auch Hitman ... aber Counterstrike? Das Ding ist doch ein reiner eSport-Titel, wo es absolut keinen Sinn macht/möglich ist, rumzulaufen und wehrlose Leute zu töten. Großartige Metzeleffekte gibt es da meines Wissens nach auch keine.



Counterstrike ist halt irgendwie schon seit Urzeiten DAS Killerspiel schlechthin und bisher wurde es wohl auch in so ziemlich allen Diskussionen zu dieser Thematik zur Sprache gebracht.
Man könnte sagen, das hat halt schon nen gewissen Ruf in den Medien - die anderen Spiele sind bei der breiten Masse wohl ein wenig zu unbekannt.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Vor allen Dingen da einige Amokläufer mit CS wohl auch gewisse Locations zum Üben nachgebaut haben (Schulen), wo sie dann ihren Amoklauf durchgezogen haben. Daher wohl die Fokussierung auf diesen Titel als Inbegriff der Egoshooter überhaupt. Ab und zu fällt dann nochmal der Begriff Call of Duty und das war es dann aber auch schon an Titeln, die in solchen Zusammenhängen explizit benannt werden. Außer dem Egoshooter-Titel "Steam"


----------



## Orzhov (28. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen da einige Amokläufer mit CS wohl auch gewisse Locations zum Üben nachgebaut haben (Schulen), wo sie dann ihren Amoklauf durchgezogen haben. Daher wohl die Fokussierung auf diesen Titel als Inbegriff der Egoshooter überhaupt. Ab und zu fällt dann nochmal der Begriff Call of Duty und das war es dann aber auch schon an Titeln, die in solchen Zusammenhängen explizit benannt werden. Außer dem Egoshooter-Titel "Steam"



Warte mal, gab es das gerede von wegen Schule nachgebaut nicht schon damals bei Columbine, Winnenden und noch so einem in Deutschland?


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2016)

Davon rede ich ja. Daher ist CS so bekannt. Ob der Münchner das auch gemacht hat keine Ahnung.


----------



## Evolverx (28. Juli 2016)

Traurig das das ganze solche formen annimt. Auch wenn es mich weitaus mehr interessiert ob in China ein Sack mit Reis umfällt als was Pro Sieben sendet oder nicht.
@NEAWOULF  Warum immer wieder auf couterstrike eingeschlagen wird bei solchen sachen ist eigendlich ziemlich einfach. Auf dem egoshootermarkt ist es der mit abstand verbreitetste titel der den meisten leuten auch wenn sie diese spiele nicht so zocken ein begriff ist. Es geht an dieser stelle nicht um die gewaltdarstellung sondern darum das CS in dieser situation wegen seiner bekantheit das leichteste opfer darstellt. Genauso ist mit CS die chance am größten wieder einen vorwand zu finden diese ganze debatte wieder aufzubringen da man es in irgend einer version bei so ziemlich jedem findet der gerne online shooter spielt.


----------



## Wutruus (28. Juli 2016)

Das Einstellen ist eine nervende Fehlentscheidung.

Nach der gleichen Logik "müsste" man jetzt auch sämtliche Krimis und Actionfilme ausfallen lassen, weil die ja mindestens genau so heftig sind und sogar noch bessere Grafik dazu bieten. Man sollte endlich mal raffen, dass Gewaltdarstellungen in Filmen eben nicht so viel harmloser sind als in Videospielen, aber auf DVD-Sammlungen oder diesbezügliche Vorlieben der Täter achtet natürlich keiner, weil Spiele bereits so ein klasse Sündenbock sind.

Und wenn man die Show nur ausfallen lassen sollte, um einen eventuellen Shitstorm zu vermeiden, dann platzt mir erst recht der Kragen. Dadurch bestätigt man nämlich exakt die Meinung der Leute, die dann eben diesen Shitstorm gestartet hätten und symbolisch gesehen räumt man damit direkt eine Teilschuld dieser Spiele an Amokläufen ein. Man verfestigt also einfach das falsche Bild der Killerspiele, statt den Leuten, die keine Ahnung haben und die Spiele als bequeme Ausrede nutzen, mal entgegen zu wirken.

Wie dem auch sei, ich habe absolut kein Verständnis für diese Entscheidung von ProSiebenSat.1 und halte dieses Vorgehen schlichtweg für dumm.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2016)

Wutruus schrieb:


> Das Einstellen ist eine nervende Fehlentscheidung.
> 
> Nach der gleichen Logik "müsste" man jetzt auch sämtliche Krimis und Actionfilme ausfallen lassen, weil die ja mindestens genau so heftig sind und sogar noch bessere Grafik dazu bieten. Man sollte endlich mal raffen, dass Gewaltdarstellungen in Filmen eben nicht so viel harmloser sind als in Videospielen, aber auf DVD-Sammlungen oder diesbezügliche Vorlieben der Täter achtet natürlich keiner, weil Spiele bereits so ein klasse Sündenbock sind.


 du verstehst da etwas sehr essentielles nicht: es ist für sehr viele Leute, vor allem nicht-spielende Leute etwas GANZ anderes, ob in einem Film Gewalt gezeigt wird und eine Geschichte erzählt wird oder ob junge Menschen im Alter des Amoktäters aktiv "aufeinander schießen" und auch noch eine jubelnde Menge im Studio besonders gute Kills bewundert. Selbst Gamer müssen da zugegeben, dass ein "Deathmatch" eine ganz andere Wirkung auf Außenstehende haben MUSS als ein Film, der eine Geschichte erzählt, in der auch Morde oder Kämpfe vorkommen. Es geht dabei auch ÜBERHAUPT NICHT um die Qualität der sichtbaren Gewalt.

Zudem, wie gesagt, ist das Einstellen der Sendung erstmal nur temporär - der Sender sitzt in München UND es ist nicht mal eine Woche her. Da kann man das an sich verstehen, finde ich. Zudem hätte der Sender 100%ig auch in den Tagen des Amoklaufs einen Film aus dem Programm genommen, der ausgerechnet von einem Amoklauf handelt, wenn denn da zufällig einer geplant gewesen wäre.


----------



## nevermind85 (28. Juli 2016)

Wutruus schrieb:


> Nach der gleichen Logik "müsste" man jetzt auch sämtliche Krimis und Actionfilme ausfallen lassen, weil die ja mindestens genau so heftig sind und sogar noch bessere Grafik dazu bieten. Man sollte endlich mal raffen, dass Gewaltdarstellungen in Filmen eben nicht so viel harmloser sind als in Videospielen, aber auf DVD-Sammlungen oder diesbezügliche Vorlieben der Täter achtet natürlich keiner, weil Spiele bereits so ein klasse Sündenbock sind.



Etwas differenzierter solltest Du das schon betrachten. Es macht durchaus einen Unterschied, ob jemand einen Film sieht, indem Person A Person B erschießt, oder ob ich ein Spiel spiele, in dem ich als Person A Person B selber erschieße (virtuell natürlich). Prinzipiell hast Du allerdings Recht, Filme sollten natürlich auch mit einbezogen werden. Aber die haben leider eben einen etwas größere Lobby als Spiele.



Wutruus schrieb:


> Und wenn man die Show nur ausfallen lassen sollte, um einen eventuellen Shitstorm zu vermeiden, dann platzt mir erst recht der Kragen. Dadurch bestätigt man nämlich exakt die Meinung der Leute, die dann eben diesen Shitstorm gestartet hätten und symbolisch gesehen räumt man damit direkt eine Teilschuld dieser Spiele an Amokläufen ein. Man verfestigt also einfach das falsche Bild der Killerspiele, statt den Leuten, die keine Ahnung haben und die Spiele als bequeme Ausrede nutzen, mal entgegen zu wirken.



Da Zocker i.d.R. eine Minderheit darstellen, lohnt es sich für den Sender/ Konzern, mit in den allgemeinen Tenor einzustimmen; dort geht es schließlich nur darum, möglichst viele Menschen für sich zu gewinnen; ob das nun mit Populismus oder sonst wie erreicht wird, spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juli 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Counterstrike ist halt irgendwie schon seit Urzeiten DAS Killerspiel schlechthin und bisher wurde es wohl auch in so ziemlich allen Diskussionen zu dieser Thematik zur Sprache gebracht.
> Man könnte sagen, das hat halt schon nen gewissen Ruf in den Medien - die anderen Spiele sind bei der breiten Masse wohl ein wenig zu unbekannt.



Ja, das wird wohl der Grund sein. Counterstrike, wenn es um Gewalt geht, und World of Warcraft, wenn es um Sucht geht. Darauf wird sich immer eingeschossen, egal, was es sonst noch gibt. Wird wahrscheinlich auch in 10 Jahren noch so sein, wenn beide Spiele kaum noch von jemandem gespielt werden.


----------



## Zybba (28. Juli 2016)

Ich fand die Sendung ehrlich gesagt eh ziemlich bescheiden.
Allerdings bin ich auch kein großer CS Fan und vor allem kein Kenner der Szene.
Mit entsprechendem Hintergrund kann man das sicher eher genießen.

Dass nur aufgrund des Amoklaufes die Sendung eingestellt wurde, ist natürlich lächerlich.


----------



## McCerb (28. Juli 2016)

sowas von lächerlich ,eieiei bei so viel millionen killerspiel spieler traut man sich ja nicht mal mehr auf die straße, wenn die mal alle abdrehn *ironie off


----------



## JoeZU (28. Juli 2016)

Ich bin heute in der U-Bahn Augenzeuge einer (nicht allzu wilden) Schlägerei geworden. Dabei haben sich die drei Kontrahenten gegenseitig mit Füßen getreten. Ich denke es ist an der Zeit auch den Fußball nicht mehr im Fernsehen zu übertragen, da wird auch immer so viel getreten...


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Warte mal, gab es das gerede von wegen Schule nachgebaut nicht schon damals bei Columbine, Winnenden und noch so einem in Deutschland?


bei columbine wars doom. cs gabs damals imo noch gar nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juli 2016)

Pro Sieben gibt's noch?  Weiß gar nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal den Sender geguckt hab, ist bestimmt mind. 10 Jahre her.


----------



## Zybba (28. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Pro Sieben gibt's noch?


Naja, dich gibts ja auch noch.


----------



## Maiernator (28. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei columbine wars doom. cs gabs damals imo noch gar nicht.


war doom, wenn man schon was sagt sollte man es auch wissen, geht nicht an dich sondern denjenigen der cs meinte mit dem schulennachbau.
Die Täter von Columbine kann man aber schlecht mit denen danach vergleichen, weil die beiden astreine Psychopathen waren, kann man nachlesen, bei denen wäre wohl selbst Mobbing keine Grund gewesen, sondern einfach ihr Charakter.
Der von winnenden hatte cs nur aufm pc aber wohl mehr farcry und sowas in die richtung gespielt, sagt zumindest Google.
Das einzige was die Täter wirklich gemeinsam haben ist ihre psychische Konstitution, die meisten spielen unterschiedliche Spiele unterschiedlich lang, andere konsumieren Filme etc. Kurzfristig wird man durch Medien erregter, aber Aggressivität kommt beim Spielen vorallem durch versagen , nicht weil man Headshots verteilt oder viel Blut spritzt. 
Naja egal Sündenböcke nimmt man nunmal gerne Herr, wenn die rationalen Antworten komplex sind und den eigenen geistigen Horizont übersteigen bzw. man Stimmungsmache betreiben will.


----------



## Celerex (28. Juli 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich fand die Sendung ehrlich gesagt eh ziemlich bescheiden.
> Allerdings bin ich auch kein großer CS Fan und vor allem kein Kenner der Szene.
> Mit entsprechendem Hintergrund kann man das sicher eher genießen.



Leider auch dann nicht, da es von deutschen Sprechern moderiert wird. Schaut man sich beispielsweise auf Twitch Turniere über 99 Damage an, kann's schonmal passieren, dass man fast wegpennt. 
Und das unvermeidliche aber ununterbrochene "Denglisch" Gequatsche ist auf dauer ebenso ziemlich anstrengend. Wenn man sich wirklich für eSport und CS:GO interessiert, sollte man die offiziellen Veranstaltungskanäle auf Twitch schauen. 
Da hab ich schon das ein oder andere Turnier (zumindest die Finalspiele ab Achtelfinale) über's Wochenende mit Begeisterung verfolgt. Ist halt wie bei allen anderen Sportarten eine Frage der eigenen Präferenzen.


----------



## BigBeard89 (28. Juli 2016)

Solche Sender gucke ich mir schon garnicht an. Es gibt auch andere (sowie bessere) Wege, sich diese Streams anzugucken.


----------



## richteryo (28. Juli 2016)

Es hat keinen Sinn seine Zeit mit einer Diskussion über dieses leidige Thema zu verschwenden. Zieht einfach die richtige Konsequenz aus deren Aktion und schaltet diesen Sender komme was wolle, nie wieder ein.


----------



## Zybba (28. Juli 2016)

Celerex schrieb:


> Und das unvermeidliche aber ununterbrochene "Denglisch" Gequatsche ist auf dauer ebenso ziemlich anstrengend.


Da stimme ich dir zu.

Ich nutze es zwar extrem viel, muss mir aber nicht selbst dabei zuhören. 
Außerdem mache ich es ja auch nicht auf professionellem Level.



richteryo schrieb:


> Es hat keinen Sinn seine Zeit mit einer Diskussion über dieses leidige Thema zu verschwenden. Zieht einfach die richtige Konsequenz aus deren Aktion und schaltet diesen Sender komme was wolle, nie wieder ein.


Keine Ahnung, warum das die richtige Konsequenz sein sollte... xD
Wenn mich etwas interessiert, schaue ich es mir im TV auch an.

Außerdem finde ich schon, dass man in Foren ruhig über Themen diskutieren sollte. Ansonsten könnte man sie ja auch dicht machen. ^^


----------



## D-Wave (28. Juli 2016)

Das Land der Vollidioten, obwohl die Band auch schon total dazu gehört.


----------



## Fireball8 (28. Juli 2016)

Also für ranNFL können sie ihn gerne wieder anschalten  Was freue ich mich wieder auf #jedenverdammtensonntag 

Ansonsten ist's eh Schmarrn, wie fast alles im Fern^^


----------



## OField (28. Juli 2016)

*double facepalm*


----------



## richteryo (28. Juli 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, warum das die richtige Konsequenz sein sollte... xD
> Wenn mich etwas interessiert, schaue ich es mir im TV auch an.
> 
> Außerdem finde ich schon, dass man in Foren ruhig über Themen diskutieren sollte. Ansonsten könnte man sie ja auch dicht machen. ^^



Es gibt halt einfach Menschen die es ärgert wenn deren Hobby grundlos in ein extrem schlechtes Licht gerückt wird. Manche können das verzeihen, andere nicht. Ich für meinen Teil kann das nicht, also verringere ich deren Zuschauerzahl auf ewig um 1. Und wenn sich mehr Menschen so wie ich, nicht ans Bein pissen lassen würden um danach dennoch wieder hinterher zu kriechen, gäbe es sicherlich schon so manchen Sender weniger.

Und es geht nicht darum das Diskutieren in Foren sinnlos ist. Es würde Pro7 halt mehr stören stören wenn 200.000 angepisste Leute die in ihrem Leben mal CS gespielt haben den Sender nie wieder anschalten, als die Tatsache das irgendwo in der hintersten Ecke im Internet ein Thread mit 4 Seiten existiert, indem sich die Leute über ihren Unfug aufregen.


----------



## stayxone (28. Juli 2016)

Lemminge ...


----------



## Zybba (28. Juli 2016)

richteryo schrieb:


> Es gibt halt einfach Menschen die es ärgert wenn deren Hobby grundlos in ein extrem schlechtes Licht gerückt wird.


Sie haben das Hobby doch versucht zu pushen und zu unterstützen.
Dass sie jetzt den Schwanz einziehen finde ich auch schade, kann es aber unter den gegebenen Umständen verstehen.



richteryo schrieb:


> Es würde Pro7 halt mehr stören stören wenn 200.000 angepisste Leute die in ihrem Leben mal CS gespielt haben den Sender nie wieder anschalten, als die Tatsache das irgendwo in der hintersten Ecke im Internet ein Thread mit 4 Seiten existiert, indem sich die Leute über ihren Unfug aufregen.


Ich rege mich ja nicht mal drüber auf. ^^


----------



## FPS-Freak (28. Juli 2016)

Wahrlich ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## richteryo (28. Juli 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Sie haben das Hobby doch versucht zu pushen und zu unterstützen.



Sie haben  das Hobby nicht unterstützt, sie haben versucht ihr Publikum zu erweitern und uns nun direkt wenn die Zeiten mal hart sind, den Mittelfinger gezeigt um gut dazustehen.


----------



## man1ac (28. Juli 2016)

Auf ProSieben Maxx gab es ne Counter-Strike-Show?! O_o


----------



## Zybba (28. Juli 2016)

richteryo schrieb:


> Sie haben  das Hobby nicht unterstützt, sie haben versucht ihr Publikum zu erweitern und uns nun direkt wenn die Zeiten mal hart sind, den Mittelfinger gezeigt um gut dazustehen.


Ok.



man1ac schrieb:


> Auf ProSieben Maxx gab es ne Counter-Strike-Show?! O_o


So ist es. ^^


----------



## Buttonsmasher (29. Juli 2016)

So was von lächerlich !!! Wann begreifen die Leute das das nur Spiele sind . Leute die Armok laufen haben ganz andere Probleme als Ego-shoother Zocker zu sein . Bei manchen Menschen ist der Hass sehr groß und die Toleranz schwelle weit unten da streckt dann keiner zurück aus Rache Leute mit ins Grab zu nehmen . So was nennt man Verrückte !!! Eher weniger Ego Shoother Spieler so was von schlimm ....
Also ich glaube, das die Politiker mehr an Realitätsverlust leiden, als wir Zocker so sieht es zu mindestens aus .


----------



## ShawnX (29. Juli 2016)

man1ac schrieb:


> Auf ProSieben Maxx gab es ne Counter-Strike-Show?! O_o



Das ist wohl der erste Gedanke von den meisten die das lesen. 
Hat Pro7 genug CS Gamer als Zuschauer das sich das gelohnt hat? Also ich will ja nix sagen - aber ich hab gehört das die meisten Terroristen schonmal Pro7 gesehen haben, das sollte man mal ernsthaft diskutieren!

Also nicht das ich deswegen jetzt die Glotze entstaubt hätte, aber irgendwie schade ist die Reaktion. Zeigt wiedermal die absolute  Ahnungslosigkeit im Umgang mit dem besten Unterhaltungsmedium aber halt auch die Bereitschaft sich mit Games zu beschäftigen - ob das jetzt nur ist um neue Zuschauer abzugreifen oder ein ernsthafter Versuch Games im TV zu etablieren spielt dabei ja nichtmal eine Rolle.
Wird sicher nicht der letzte Versuch dieser Art gewesen sein.


----------



## Malifurion (29. Juli 2016)

Wenn das so weiter geht, dann werden bald Ego-Shooter komplett in Deutschland verboten...


----------



## Worrel (29. Juli 2016)

Also erst mal müssen doch wegen Nizza LKWs verboten werden, oder bin ich da gerade nicht auf dem Laufenden?


----------



## Bonc (29. Juli 2016)

Hm,ich denke wir sollen unser Leben so weiter führen wie immer,ist das jetzt die Verteidigung von unserer freien Lebensart?


----------



## EddWald (29. Juli 2016)

Allgemein gesehen ist es die Mischung die den Unterschied macht, wie ich finde. Es ist wie mit der Bombe im Chemieunterricht. 

Überdurschnittlicher Konsum von gewalttätigen Shootern gepaart mit vorherrschender sozialer Isolation, keine emotionale Bindung zu anderen Menschen wie Eltern, Freunde oder Partner  kann in gewissen Situationen bei stark emotional ausgeprägten Psychen eine Bombe zum platzen bringen. Es fehlt dann nur noch der endgültige Auslöser. Der oft mehr als trivial sein kann.

AlsBeispiel dafür: Ein unerwidertes Werben um einen Partner. Oder eventuelle Respeklosigkeiten in der Gesellschaft , wie Mobbing ode fehlende Aktzeptanz oder Beleidigungen.

Eine gute Studie dazu ist der Film "71 Fragmente einer Chronologie des Zufalls" von Michael Haneke, fin de ich.  Dort stark vereinfacht, aber so kann es laufen.

Von daher sag ich: Gewaltspiele können durchaus eine Rolle bei solchen Taten spielen.
Nur frag ich mich, wieso ausgerechnet CS. Das Spiel ist gewalttätig, keine Frage, aber das ist der Krieg auch. Hier kämpfen nur zwei Parteinen mit Waffen gegenainander, die es so wollen.

Allerdings ist mir unverständlich, wie Spiele wie zB GTA oder Watch Dogs etc existieren dürfen. Denn hier kann man blindlinks auf alles schießen , schlagen, treten, überfahren was einem gerade vor die Augen tritt. Gemeint sind die unschuldigen, offenkundig unbeteiligte Passanten, denen man virtuell nahezu jegliche Gewalt antun kann , die man sich vorstellen kann.  Und das in einer mehr als realistischen Umgebung. In Doom, HL, CS, Battlefield, CoD kämpfen ausschliesslich zwei Parteien gegeneinander, die sich dessen bewußt sind. 

Lustig ist auch, das immer nur Ballerspiele genannt werden, aber kein Wort über das Darknet verloren wird. Warum? Machtlosigkeit?


----------



## Zybba (29. Juli 2016)

Deiner Argumentation kann ich nicht wirklich folgen.

CS = gewalttätig. Ist aber ok, denn das ist der echte Krieg auch.
GTA = gewalttätig. Ist nicht ok, denn die echte Welt ist immer friedlich? Gerade Amerika, dass in GTA abgebildet wird...



EddWald schrieb:


> Und das in einer mehr als realistischen Umgebung.


Ist klar! xD
Ich bin mir manchmal auch nicht sicher ob ich gerade zocke oder draußen rumlaufe.
Dann merke ich, dass es MEHR als realistisch ist!
Dadurch fällt mir dann wieder ein, dass ich zocke.


----------



## Necro15 (29. Juli 2016)

Pro7/Sat1...solche Waschlappen. Wenn einer krank im Kopf ist liegt es an den Shootern. Der 18j war ein mobbing Opfer der Gesellschaft und hat ein Amoklauf als Ventil für seinen Frust  gewählt. Mit oder ohne Shooter hätte er die selbe tat begangen.


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2016)

Ich denk mal es ist provisorisch gewesen bevor die Leute sich empörten beim Hauptsender


----------



## Shalica (29. Juli 2016)

Falsches Signal. Die Leute hatten alle ein an der Waffel. Da spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle was die da für Spiele gezockt haben. Aber das Thema ist genauso ausgelutscht wie der Spruch "Wir schaffen das" ... gähn


----------



## Orzhov (29. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also erst mal müssen doch wegen Nizza LKWs verboten werden, oder bin ich da gerade nicht auf dem Laufenden?



Lass uns lieber direkt Benzin, Kerosin und co verbieten. Denn damit werden nicht nur LKW betrieben, sondern auch böse PKW und böse böse Flugzeuge.


----------



## Wutruus (29. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> du verstehst da etwas sehr essentielles nicht: es ist für sehr viele Leute, vor allem nicht-spielende Leute etwas GANZ anderes, ob in einem Film Gewalt gezeigt wird und eine Geschichte erzählt wird oder ob junge Menschen im Alter des Amoktäters aktiv "aufeinander schießen" und auch noch eine jubelnde Menge im Studio besonders gute Kills bewundert. Selbst Gamer müssen da zugegeben, dass ein "Deathmatch" eine ganz andere Wirkung auf Außenstehende haben MUSS als ein Film, der eine Geschichte erzählt, in der auch Morde oder Kämpfe vorkommen. Es geht dabei auch ÜBERHAUPT NICHT um die Qualität der sichtbaren Gewalt.
> 
> Zudem, wie gesagt, ist das Einstellen der Sendung erstmal nur temporär - der Sender sitzt in München UND es ist nicht mal eine Woche her. Da kann man das an sich verstehen, finde ich. Zudem hätte der Sender 100%ig auch in den Tagen des Amoklaufs einen Film aus dem Programm genommen, der ausgerechnet von einem Amoklauf handelt, wenn denn da zufällig einer geplant gewesen wäre.





nevermind85 schrieb:


> Etwas differenzierter solltest Du das schon betrachten. Es macht durchaus einen Unterschied, ob jemand einen Film sieht, indem Person A Person B erschießt, oder ob ich ein Spiel spiele, in dem ich als Person A Person B selber erschieße (virtuell natürlich). Prinzipiell hast Du allerdings Recht, Filme sollten natürlich auch mit einbezogen werden. Aber die haben leider eben einen etwas größere Lobby als Spiele.
> 
> 
> 
> Da Zocker i.d.R. eine Minderheit darstellen, lohnt es sich für den Sender/ Konzern, mit in den allgemeinen Tenor einzustimmen; dort geht es schließlich nur darum, möglichst viele Menschen für sich zu gewinnen; ob das nun mit Populismus oder sonst wie erreicht wird, spielt keine Rolle.



Ich glaube, dass nicht ganz klar geworden ist, worauf ich hinaus wollte. Ich weiß durchaus, dass Gamer in der Allgemeinheit nicht die größte Gruppe darstellen und dass viele Leute das Thema ganz anders sehen, ist mir auch bewusst.
Aber Minderheiten und andere Meinungen von Außenstehenden, also von Leuten, die streng genommen vom Thema keine Ahnung haben oder haben wollen? Das kann doch nicht im Ernst der Maßstab sein!
Außenstehende haben vom Gaming nunmal keine Ahnung. Woher auch? Sie wissen es nicht besser und glauben es dann einfach mal, wenn andere Medien von sinnlosen Killerspielen reden.
Aber warum sollte ich das Thema dann differenzierter sehen und akzeptieren, dass der Masse ihre Vorurteile  durch solche Aktionen stumpf bestätigt werden? Nur weil die beschuldigte Gruppe eben keine Mehrheit in der Gesellschaft darstellt?

Sorry, aber meiner Meinung nach muss doch gerade gegen diese Unwissenheit der Mehrheit vorgegangen werden. Gegen diese mediale Hetzjagd auf Killerspiele.
Rücksichtnahme ist einerseits natürlich nett, bewirkt aber in diesem Fall nur, dass die Masse ihre Vorurteile bestätigt sieht und bei nächster Gelegenheit noch stärker gegen Killerspiele wettert, also die verstärkten Vorurteile eben auch verstärkt verteidigt.
Das ist auf sowohl auf kurze als auch auf lange Sicht kontraproduktiv.
Und dann wird später wieder Rücksicht genommen. Und beim nächsten mal wieder. Und noch einmal. Und danach natürlich auch, weil die Gamer auch in 10 Jahren noch eine missverstandene Minderheit darstellen. 
Damit meine ich selbstverständlich nicht, dass ausgerechnet diese Show so eine gute Doku wäre, die alle Missverständnisse lösen könnte. Gott bewahre!
Aber man darf das Signal, das gerade den Außenstehenden durch diese Programmänderung gezeigt wird, auch nicht unterschätzen. Und so etwas bleibt, sofern die Leute es überhaupt mitbekommen, eher im Kopf, als wenn irgendwann unten am Rand irgendeiner Zeitung mal kurz auf neue Studien zum Thema hingewiesen wird. Es können 20 Studien rauskommen, die die sogenannten Killerspiele als unschuldig einstufen, denn der Schaden ist schon längst angerichtet. Und wird eben immer schlimmer.
Und ich bin absolut dagegen, so etwas zu unterstützen, wenn doch die Gamer in Wahrheit eben gar keine Schuld trifft.

Den Unterschied zwischen Film und Spiel habe ich jetzt bewusst nicht angesprochen, denn unterm Strich heißt es am Ende trotz aller Gewaltdarstellungen wahrscheinlich trotzdem wieder nur:
Maus/Gamepad = Abzug?
Aktiv gegen Pixel vorgehen = Aktiv mit Messern auf echte blutende Menschen einstechen?

Das ist doch genau das, was den Außenstehenden erklärt werden muss.

CS wird das Problem natürlich nicht lösen. Aber CS aus dem Fernsehen zu nehmen (ob temporär oder nicht ist für das Signal ja egal), wird das Problem meiner Meinung nach verschlimmern. Mehr, als es ein Shitstorm von Leuten, die sich sowieso schon aufregen, tun würde.


----------



## Mjthenut (29. Juli 2016)

Ich finde das Richtig - ich Zocke auch gerne - und habe Quake 1 geliebt. Ich habe aber auch die Nachrichten verfolgt... und in denen fiel mir schon seit längerer Zeit auf, das Amoklauf wie in Levels so mancher Games stattfindet. Canada, USA, Australien... Dies sind Fakten, leider fehlt es offenbar an Erziehung und an sportlicher Betätigung draussen. Ihr könnt euch ja mal die Spielplätze/ Bolzplätze angucken. Da sind keine Crews die Tischtennis, Basketball oder Fussball zocken. So wie das noch so zu meiner Zeit war...Alle hocken schön at Home und Teilen ihre Frags bei Facebook...


----------



## Panth (30. Juli 2016)

Tut mir Leid, das ist einer der wenigen Themen wo ich einfach explodieren kann.
1) Diese Scheinheiligkeit und immer wieder das Argument ... "Ich weiß, ich hab damals als Kind das schon getan, aber MEINE Kinder, denen würde ich SOWAS nie erlauben ... jetzt bin ich ja gescheit." Das passiert wegen  gesellschaftlicher Doktrin und Entwicklung der Persönlichkeit ... Richtig schützt eure Kinder, wenn ihr so naiv seit zu glauben, sie würden CS GO nicht heimlich irgendwo spielen, aber alles ab ü18 ist Sperrzone. Bei einem Tatort Morde, Vergewaltigungen, Drogen-Milieu, Prostitution, Jugend-Selbstmord zeigen, aber ein CS-Spiel nicht übertragen ... mhm, wie immer, man verbiete das was man nicht versteht und natürlich nicht selbst nutzt. Wie viel Gewalt ist durch Fußball entstanden, wie viele wurden von Hooligens zu Tode geprügelt? Ach ja ... das ist ja "Sport" und "ist halt so", "passiert" ... Gott Fußball, wehe jemanden der dich in Frage stellt.
2) Perspektivlose Menschen wird es immer geben, das ist eine Sache der Statistik. Bei 742,5 Millionen Europäern wird es niemals Gerechtigkeit geben. Und es wird immer Anschläge geben, damals RAF, dann Amok-Schüler, jetzt Islamisten. Einer Gruppe wird es immer besonders schlecht gehen, umso härter die politische Situation, umso mehr Anschläge, umso mehr DE in militärischen Konflikten interveniert, umso höher die Chance. Manchmal glaube ich wir im Westen glauben  in einer Blase der Unantastbarkeit zu leben. Amerikanische/Französische/Englische ... Bomben töten Männer, Frauen, Kinder ... wöchentlich ... aber bei uns sind Computerspiele die Ursache für Gewalt ... 
3) Es ist nicht die Natur des Menschen sich um die Verlierer der Gesellschaft zu kümmern, aber genau das ist die Aufgabe der Politik. Aber anstatt zu sagen, unsere Integration ist gescheitert, unsere Schulen züchten psychisch labile Menschen systematisch heran ... geht es doch viel einfacher: CS-GO! Wieso haben wir das nicht eher gewusst ...


----------



## Mjthenut (30. Juli 2016)

ähhmm ich versteh deine Argumentation nicht, beziehungsweise fehlt mir dein Bezugspunkt. Du schreibst von erstens zweitens und drittens... auf wessen beitrag bezieht sich dein posting


----------



## Mjthenut (30. Juli 2016)

Panth... auf wessen Beitrag bezieht sich deine Argumentation?


----------



## Worrel (30. Juli 2016)

Panth schrieb:


> 3) Es ist nicht die Natur des Menschen sich um die Verlierer der Gesellschaft zu kümmern,  ...


Empathie, Mitleid und Hilfsbereitschaft sind also wider der "Natur des Menschen"?


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juli 2016)

Wutruus schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zwischen Film und Spiel habe ich jetzt bewusst nicht angesprochen, denn unterm Strich heißt es am Ende trotz aller Gewaltdarstellungen wahrscheinlich trotzdem wieder nur:
> Maus/Gamepad = Abzug?
> Aktiv gegen Pixel vorgehen = Aktiv mit Messern auf echte blutende Menschen einstechen?
> 
> Das ist doch genau das, was den Außenstehenden erklärt werden muss..



ich habs schon mal irgendwo kürzlich gesagt:
ich bin gerade was das angeht, gespannt auf die diskussion, wenn (/falls) vr-spiele populär werden sollten. 
und die wird kommen, da bin ich sicher.


----------



## EddWald (31. Juli 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Deiner Argumentation kann ich nicht wirklich folgen.
> 
> CS = gewalttätig. Ist aber ok, denn das ist der echte Krieg auch.
> GTA = gewalttätig. Ist nicht ok, denn die echte Welt ist immer friedlich? Gerade Amerika, dass in GTA abgebildet wird...
> ...


Nein. Du hast das falsch verstanden oder /und ich mich auch mies ausgedrückt. Es geht ums Prinzip. Bei CS kämpfen zwei Parteien gegeneinander. Ob nun mit Waffengewalt oder nicht sei mal vernachlässigt. Es ist wie ein Sport. Von daher haben diese CS Wettkämpe mMn auch eine Daseinberechtigung. 

GTA dagegen spielt sich in einer augenscheinlich echten Welt ab. Das ist mMn gefährlicher. Ich kriegs einfach nicht in meinen Kopf, wie man Spiele verkaufen kann, bzw es als Spaß verkauft wird, unschuldige, nicht involvierte Personen einfach zusammen zuschlagen oder überfahren oder erschiessen zu können. 

Soll heißen: Hinter CS steckt ein gewisser Sinn. GTA dagegen ist hirnloser Dreck. Zumindest wenn man nebenbei einfach  mal wie der Nizza-Attentäter Anlauf nimmt und durch eine Menschenmenge rast. Geistig niedrigstes Niveau diese Spiele. Wahrscheinlich größtenteils von Meschen gespielt, die sich dem Niveau gut anpassen können.


----------



## MichaelG (1. August 2016)

Du hast von GTA offensichtlich nicht den geringsten Schimmer....


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. August 2016)

EddWald schrieb:


> Soll heißen: Hinter CS steckt ein gewisser Sinn. GTA dagegen ist hirnloser Dreck. Zumindest wenn man nebenbei einfach  mal wie der Nizza-Attentäter Anlauf nimmt und durch eine Menschenmenge rast. Geistig niedrigstes Niveau diese Spiele. Wahrscheinlich größtenteils von Meschen gespielt, die sich dem Niveau gut anpassen können.



Wie viele Links zu derartigen Tathergängen ( Pre/Prä-GTA) würden dich wieder hinter den Küchenschrank vertreiben ?

Amokfahrt von Karlsruhe


----------



## Bonkic (1. August 2016)

EddWald schrieb:


> GTA dagegen spielt sich in einer augenscheinlich echten Welt ab. Das ist mMn gefährlicher. Ich kriegs einfach nicht in meinen Kopf, wie man Spiele verkaufen kann, bzw es als Spaß verkauft wird, unschuldige, nicht involvierte Personen einfach zusammen zuschlagen oder überfahren oder erschiessen zu können.



verwechselst du gta vielleicht mit carmageddon?
dann würde ich vielleicht sogar teilweise zustimmen. 
inwiefern es jemandem spass bereiten soll, passanten über den haufen zu fahren (und das ist nun einmal ein wichtiger bestandteil des gameplays - anders als bei gta), leuchtet mir auch nicht ein. das finde ich auch leicht "sick".


----------



## Zybba (1. August 2016)

EddWald schrieb:


> Soll heißen: Hinter CS steckt ein gewisser Sinn. GTA dagegen ist hirnloser Dreck. Zumindest wenn man nebenbei einfach  mal wie der Nizza-Attentäter Anlauf nimmt und durch eine Menschenmenge rast. Geistig niedrigstes Niveau diese Spiele. Wahrscheinlich größtenteils von Meschen gespielt, die sich dem Niveau gut anpassen können.


Bei deiner engstirnigen Sicht auf Spiele brauchst du dich nicht wundern, dass Leute die gar keine kennen, CS verbieten wollen.

CS sowie GTA haben wohl hauptsächlich den gleich Sinn. Zu unterhalten.


----------



## Worrel (1. August 2016)

EddWald schrieb:


> CS [...] ist wie ein Sport. Von daher haben diese CS Wettkämpe mMn auch eine Daseinberechtigung.
> 
> GTA dagegen spielt sich in einer augenscheinlich echten Welt ab. Das ist mMn gefährlicher. Ich kriegs einfach nicht in meinen Kopf, wie man Spiele verkaufen kann, bzw es als Spaß verkauft wird, unschuldige, nicht involvierte Personen einfach zusammen zuschlagen oder überfahren oder erschiessen zu können.


Das heißt dann, daß sämtliche Open World Titel, in denen man Unschuldige umbringen *kann*(!), in deinen Augen nicht hergestellt werden sollten?




> Soll heißen: Hinter CS steckt ein gewisser Sinn. GTA dagegen ist hirnloser Dreck.


dh aber auch: Wenn man in GTA Bandenkriege als Team Match spielen könnte, wäre alles wieder gut. Obwohl sich am eigentlichen Spielinhalt un -ziel nichts geändert hat? (Schließlich gibt es dort ja keine Aufträge à la "Fahre 80 Omas und 30 Kinderwägen über den Haufen")



> Zumindest wenn man nebenbei einfach  mal wie der Nizza-Attentäter Anlauf nimmt und durch eine Menschenmenge rast. Geistig niedrigstes Niveau diese Spiele. Wahrscheinlich größtenteils von Meschen gespielt, die sich dem Niveau gut anpassen können.


GTA ist im Gegensatz zu Hatred kein Amoklaufsimulator. Das eigentliche Spiel hat nichts mit dem Töten Unschuldiger zu tun. Das Spiel soll einfach eine "realistische" Stadt sein, durch die man Auto fahrend Missionen erfüllt. Und wenn das realistisch sein soll, muß auch mit einberechnet werden, daß man scheiße lenkt und plötzlich auf dem Bürgersteig  Passanten über den Haufen fährt. 
Wenn ich das richtig weiß, kommt dann auch entsprechend die Polizei.

Was wäre denn bei dem Spielkonzept deine akzeptable Anpassung? Angefahrene Passanten setzen sich Half-Life Zensur-mäßig weinend auf den Boden? oder werden rechtzeitig auf die Enterprise gebeamt? oder bestehen aus einer Stahlsäule à la Superman und bringen dein Auto zum Stillstand? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (1. August 2016)

EddWald schrieb:


> Soll heißen: Hinter CS steckt ein gewisser Sinn. GTA dagegen ist hirnloser Dreck. Zumindest wenn man nebenbei einfach  mal wie der Nizza-Attentäter Anlauf nimmt und durch eine Menschenmenge rast. Geistig niedrigstes Niveau diese Spiele. Wahrscheinlich größtenteils von Meschen gespielt, die sich dem Niveau gut anpassen können.



Mit der Aussage bewegst Du Dich auf hirnlosem Niveau und bist keinen Deut besser als die allgemeinen Hetzer gegen Shooter per se. Du hast von GTA 0 Ahnung gibst dazu aber ein Statement ab:

Bei GTA liegen die Ziele nicht im mal niedermähen von Fußgängern und Unschuldigen. Da dreht es sich meistens um Bandenkriege. Überfahren oder Töten von Unschuldigen wird eher bestraft (Polizeiverfolgung) und ist auch keinerlei Ziel in irgendeinem GTA-Teil. GTA hat sozialkritische Komponenten drin (wenn man allerdings kein Englisch versteht.....)

Wenn sollte man sich schon einmal mit dem Spiel auseinandergesetzt haben, bevor man blind urteilt.


----------



## EddWald (2. August 2016)

Natürlich kenn ich die Spiele. GTA IV hab ich zig mal bei Bekannten damals gesehen und hab selber Watchdogs auf dem Rechner installiert, plus ein paar andere Shooter wie aktuell Metal Gear Solid 5 oder DayZ oder Wolfenstein.

Alles Spiele in denen 2 Parteien gegeneinander antreten. Da sind keine Passanten involviert, die offensichtlich nichts mit dem Kampf zu tun haben wollen. Bei GTA und co sehr wohl. Du töttest unschuldige Opfer (ob vorsätzlich oder nicht). Diese Vorstellung, das sowas in einem "SPIEL" möglich ist und als Spaß verkauft wird, ist schon arg krass und moralisch fragwürdig.
 Und ja , ich pers bevorzuge das Prinzip  wie bei HL. Oder eben das evtl Passanten Luft sind oder man seine Waffe nicht abfeuern kann. Das überhaupt bei einem Spiel Passanten eingefügt werden  müssen ist schon fertig genug. 

Fakt ist mMn. Spiele wie Gta sind einfach zu realistisch dargestellt. Man bewegt sich in einen durchaus denkbar realistischen Szenario zusammen mit Individuen, die nichts mit dem Kampf zu tun haben, aber leider verletzt un d getötet werden könne. Wieso wird sowas als Spaß verkauft bzw toleriert.

Und die Leute, die sagen, das sie zwischen der realen Welt und dieser Scheinwelt unterscheiden können, sind leider nicht in der Lage über ihre eigene Ansicht hinaus zu denken und geistig beschränkt. Von daher ist eure Meinung für mich bedeutungslos. Denn sicher sind nicht _alle_ GTA Spieler geisteskrank und können nicht differenzieren. Das ist mir schon klar, aber man sollte so einige schwarze Schafe mit eh schon angeschossener Psyche nicht außer Acht lassen. Mal die Zig tausenden Minderjährigen, ja Kinder, die diese Spiele mehr oder weniger "illegal" spielen vollkommen außen vor.

Wie ich schon sagte, man kann sich nicht vorstellen, was der Einfluß visueller Gewalt mit einer nicht ausgereiften Psyche anstellen kann.....nicht muss. 

Also Leute argumentiert objektiv, _nicht_ subjektiv. Das könnt ihr euch sparen. Denn eure pers. Erfahrung will keiner wissen. Ich habe sicherlich bei diesen Spielen auch keine Probleme mit dem differenzieren. Das ist aber nicht Thema meines Beitrags gewesen.


----------



## Zybba (2. August 2016)

Tatsächlich würde ich es sogar gut finden, wenn auch Kinder in GTA und ähnlichen Spielen existieren würden.
NEIN, nicht weil ich unbedingt Kinder überfahren will!
Einfach weil es für mich bei der Abbildung einer realen Welt dazugehört.
So wie es in GTA mittlerweile auch eine recht große Fauna gibt. Man braucht sie nicht zwingend, aber sie schafft Atmosphäre.



EddWald schrieb:


> Und die Leute, die sagen, das sie zwischen der realen Welt und dieser Scheinwelt unterscheiden können, sind leider nicht in der Lage über ihre eigene Ansicht hinaus zu denken und geistig beschränkt.


Wenn ich also sage, dass ich zwischen Spiel und Realität unterscheiden kann, bin ich geistig beschränkt?
Danke für die tiefgründige Analyse! xD



EddWald schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, man kann sich nicht vorstellen, was der Einfluß visueller Gewalt mit einer nicht ausgereiften Psyche anstellen kann.....nicht muss.


Es sind ja auch Spiele für Erwachsene. Dass Kinder die auch spielen ist klar. Allerdings liegt die Verantwortung dazu bei den Eltern.



EddWald schrieb:


> Also Leute argumentiert objektiv, _nicht_ subjektiv.


Lies dir deinen Beitrag noch einmal genau durch und versuch dann deine aufgestellte Regel auf dich selbst anzuwenden.


----------



## EddWald (2. August 2016)

> Wenn ich also sage, dass ich zwischen Spiel und Realität unterscheiden kann, bin ich geistig beschränkt?
> Danke für die tiefgründige Analyse! xD



Ja. Allein schon, weil du nicht verstehst worauf ich hinaus will mit der Aussage . Was verstehst du dem Wort "objektiv" nicht. Ich erklärs dir gerne...

Und was verstehst du hier dran nicht?



> Ich habe sicherlich bei diesen Spielen auch keine Probleme mit dem differenzieren



Naja ich versuchs nochmal: Also es ist durchaus denkbar, das Menschen die das Spiel spielen, nicht so eindeutig differinzieren können und evtl gerne mal die Lust verspüren, in einer Menge voller Menschen rein zu rasen. Naja oder eben einfach mit ner Knarre durch die Gegend laufen und ballern auf alles was sich bewegt (hat es beides schon in der Realität gegeben). Ist wie mit den Pornos. Iwann reicht einem diese scheinbare Welt evtl nicht mehr, und man wills in der Realität probieren. Besonders anfällig sind dann Leute, die sich in der Gesellschaft eher nicht vernüftig einordnen und bewegen können. Und ich meine nicht mich, sondern einige Menschen.


----------



## Zybba (2. August 2016)

Ich verstehe es so, dass du sagen willst, dass ich nicht die Lage anderer verstehen würde und daher sei ich geistig beschränkt.
Ist das korrekt?

Falls ja, dann erklär mir mal, was an deiner Aussage objektiv war.
Falls nicht, dann erläutere die Aussage bezüglich meiner geistigen Beschränkung mal bitte genauer.


----------



## EddWald (2. August 2016)

Ich seh es so, ja. Ich meinte aber wohl eingeschränkt, nicht beschränkt, sry, falsche Wortwahl. 

Das soll bedeuten, du argumentierst nur aus deiner eigenen Empfindung über das Spiel. Ich dagegen versuche sowas mit einer beispielsweise defekten Psyche einer beliebigen Person oder eben minderjährigen zusehen. Meine Psyche ist iO. Also versuch ich es aus Sicht bzw Empfinden anderer zu sehen. Und es ist am Ende auch nur Spekulation von mir. Wir sind ja hier nicht in einem Psychologie-Semimar.

Also mein pers Thema war nicht, wie ich oder du solche Gewalt verherrlichenden Spiele empfinden, sondern das es sicherlich Menschen da draussen gibt, die u.a durch das Spielen solcher Spiele geistig beeinflusst werden könnten...nicht können!!!



> Zitat:
> GTA ist im Gegensatz zu Hatred kein Amoklaufsimulator



Kann aber durchaus als einer benutzt werden. Wenn man die Missionen nicht spielt, ist es im Grunde das Gleiche wie dieses Hatred. Und wenn ich mir so mamche LetPlays auf YT anschaue, gibt es immer wieder Szenen, in denen die Spieler (ob SP oder MP) volle Freude die Passanten ummähen oder erschießen. Siesmal meine pers Meinung: Sowas sollte einen auch in der virtuellen Welt keinen Spaß machen. Aus grundsätzlichen moralischen Gründen.


----------



## Zybba (2. August 2016)

EddWald schrieb:


> Ich seh es so, ja. Ich meinte aber wohl eingeschränkt, nicht beschränkt, sry, falsche Wortwahl.


Ok, kein Problem.
Ich stimme zwar immer noch nicht zu, aber darauf gehe ich gleich ein.



EddWald schrieb:


> Also mein pers Thema war nicht, wie ich oder du solche Gewalt verherrlichenden Spiele empfinden, sondern das es sicherlich Menschen da draussen gibt, die u.a durch das Spielen solcher Spiele geistig beeinflusst werden könnten...nicht können!!!


Das habe ich durchaus verstanden.
Es ist aber nur natürlich, dass ich bei der Unterhaltung über Spiele aus meiner Erfahrung berichte. Schließlich kann ich da nur für mich selbst sprechen.
Für mich hat das nichts mit Einschränkung zu tun, sondern ist erst einmal normal.
Das das Spiel für andere potentiell "gefährlich" ist, stimmt.

Allerdings gilt das für viele Dinge im Alltag.
Wenn wir alles reglementieren, nur weil es für irgendwen nicht gut sein könnte, stehen wir bald ohne alles da. :I

Es gibt wie gesagt bereits Gesetze, die die Abgabe dieser Spiele für Minderjährige reglementieren.
Dass diese umgangen werden ist klar.
Dass nicht jeder Erwachsene einem GTA gewachsen ist, ist auch verständlich.

Unter der Annahme, dass jegliche Gefährdung einer Sache für auch nur eine einzelne Person zu dessen Abschaffung führen sollte, haben CS und Millionen anderer täglicher Gebrauchsgegenstände genauso wenig Daseinsberechtigung wie GTA.
Ich hoffe, das war objektiv genug.


----------



## golani79 (2. August 2016)

EddWald schrieb:


> Also mein pers Thema war nicht, wie ich oder du solche Gewalt verherrlichenden Spiele empfinden, sondern das es sicherlich Menschen da draussen gibt, die u.a durch das Spielen solcher Spiele geistig beeinflusst werden könnten...nicht können!!!



Es wird aber auch 100%ig Leute geben, die durch Spiele wie CS und Co beeinflusst werden könnten - nur weil GTA anders aufgebaut ist, macht es das in diesem Sinne nicht zu einem "schlimmeren" Spiel als z.B. Counterstrike.

Geistig eingeschränkt / beschränkt .. du weißt schon, wie das klingt oder?
Nur weil jemand in der Lage ist, zwischen Fiktion und Realität zu unterscheiden, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass diese Person eine bestimmte Situation nur aus einem Blickwinkel betrachtet (davon scheinst du wohl auszugehen, wenn man sich die vorangegangene Konversation so anschaut).

Und zum Thema, dass GTA als Amoksimulator missbraucht werden *könnte* - es *könnte* auch ein Erste Hilfe Koffer dafür verwendet werden, jemanden zu erschlagen (ganz grob ausgedrückt jetzt).
Du siehst also, nur weil etwas zweckentfremdet werden* könnte*, macht es das nicht gleich notwendigerweise zu etwas Schlechtem.

Könnte, könnte, .... es könnte so vieles ...


----------



## Worrel (2. August 2016)

EddWald schrieb:


> Man bewegt sich in einen durchaus denkbar realistischen Szenario zusammen mit Individuen, die nichts mit dem Kampf zu tun haben, aber leider verletzt un d getötet werden könne. Wieso wird sowas als Spaß verkauft bzw toleriert.


a) Es wird nicht "als Spaß verkauft", da das Überfahren von Passanten kein relevanter Spielinhalt ist und auch in keinster Weise Punkte bringt.
b) Es wird nicht toleriert. Tötest du Passanten, kommt die Polizei.
c) Es geht nicht um "Spaß", sondern um Realismus. Wenn du ein Spiel erstellen willst, das die Realität abbilden soll, dann muß man sich die Frage stellen: "Wo hört die Realität auf?" 
Kannst du beispielsweise nicht über die 30cm "hohe" Mauer klettern, weil dort das vorgesehene Gebiet des Levels zu Ende ist? Kannst du in einem Viertel einer modernen Großstadt nur eine Handvoll Türen öffnen und auch nur ebenso wenige Häuser betreten? Kannst du Das Nummernschild deines Wagens entfernen und in eine Mülltonne schmeißen? Kannst du dir an dem Würstchenstand einen HotDog kaufen? Oder am Kiosk eine Zeitung? Kannst du diese auch durchblättern? Kannst du eine Anzeige darin aufgeben? Kannst du mit einem Sitznachbarn im Café über Weltpolitik oder die Relativitätstheorie reden? Kannst du einen Taxidienst starten und mit dem verdienten Geld ingame überleben? ... 
und eben auch: Kannst du Passanten überfahren, den Bürgermeister entführen, eine Zeitung mit einem Bombenanschlag erpressen oder auch komplett kranke Sachen machen wie ein Kleinkind aus einem Kinderwagen klauen, zersägen und an Enten verfüttern?



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wenn man ein ultrarealistisches Abbild einer Stadt als "Spielplatz" erstellen will, dann *müßten all diese Dinge möglich sein*.
Ansonsten hat man mit jeder weiteren Einschränkung wieder etwas weniger Realismus.




> Du töttest unschuldige Opfer (ob vorsätzlich oder nicht). Diese Vorstellung, das sowas in einem "SPIEL" möglich ist und als Spaß verkauft wird, ist schon arg krass und moralisch fragwürdig.
> Und ja , ich pers bevorzuge das Prinzip  wie bei HL. Oder eben das evtl Passanten Luft sind oder man seine Waffe nicht abfeuern kann. Das überhaupt bei einem Spiel Passanten eingefügt werden  müssen ist schon fertig genug.


Nein, du *kannst *Unschuldige töten - ob du das tatsächlich auch tust, mußt du ganz alleine entscheiden. Es gibt ja keinerlei Anreiz oder Aufträge dazu.

Gehen wir spaßeshalber mal davon aus, daß das Spielgeschehen in einer gewissen Art und Weise auf die Realität abfärbt.
Frage: Was passiert dann, wenn man im Spiel eine unrealistische Darstellung der Auswirkung des Tötens darstellt? Wenn sich also Personen, die man mit dem Revolver erschossen hat, nur unverletzt hinsetzen und weinen? Wird dann nicht gerade das Falsche transportiert? Weil in der Realität dann die Menschen ja tatsächlich tot sind und nicht "nur traurig"? Sollte daher nicht gerade auf Realismus in der ingame Realität Wert gelegt werden, damit man eben dort auch schon sieht, was wirklich passiert, wenn man eine Waffe benutzt?

Und jetzt andersherum: Wenn das Spielgeschehen *keinerlei *Auswirkungen auf die Realität hat:
Warum sollte man dann nicht im Spiel die Sau bzw: den Massenmörder raushängen lassen?

Nach meiner Meinung ist es in beiden Fällen Blödsinn, inhaltliche Zensur zu verhängen.



> Und die Leute, die sagen, das sie zwischen der realen Welt und dieser Scheinwelt unterscheiden können, sind leider nicht in der Lage über ihre eigene Ansicht hinaus zu denken und geistig beschränkt.


Was ist das denn für ein Mumpitz?
Ja, ich kann zwischen ingame und RealLife™ Realität unterscheiden. Und Zack, bin ich geistig beschränkt? 

Daß diese Aussage noch lange nicht beinhaltet, daß *alle *Menschen diese Unterscheidung tätigen können und daß *diese bloße Aussage *noch keinerlei Forderung oder Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung enthält, lässt du dann einfach mal unter den Tisch fallen?



> Von daher ist eure Meinung für mich bedeutungslos.


Ach darum schreibst du hier in ein öffentliches Forum ... 



> Denn sicher sind nicht _alle_ GTA Spieler geisteskrank und können nicht differenzieren. Das ist mir schon klar, aber man sollte so einige schwarze Schafe mit eh schon angeschossener Psyche nicht außer Acht lassen. Mal die Zig tausenden Minderjährigen, ja Kinder, die diese Spiele mehr oder weniger "illegal" spielen vollkommen außen vor.


Und weiter? Was ist dann die Konsequenz? "Killerspiele" nur noch gegen Vorlage eines psychologischen Gutachtens?

Was auch immer: Ich kann mir weiterhin den Amoklaufsimulator _Hatred_ online beim Hersteller in Polen kaufen - da interessiert die deutsche Gesetzgebung wenig. Was Kinder illegal spielen, darauf hat die Gesetzgebung ebenfalls keinen Einfluß. btw: je verbotener, desto besser. 



> Wie ich schon sagte, man kann sich nicht vorstellen, was der Einfluß visueller Gewalt mit einer nicht ausgereiften Psyche anstellen kann.....nicht muss.


Mangende Fantasie?
Beispiel Matrix: Wir leben alle in einer Scheinwelt, jeder kann potentiell ein Agent sein. Jetzt braucht man nur noch einen "Beweis", daß der Arbeitgeber oder sonstwer ein verkörperter Agent ist, und schon ist das Motiv für einen Amoklauf perfekt.

Kann ich mir übrigens wesentlich besser vorstellen, als daß *die Brutalität *einer Szene bspweise aus _From Dusk til Dawn_ (uncut) einen Amoklauf oä initiiert.


----------



## Wynn (2. August 2016)

Währenddessen in der USA



> Am 1. August 1966 tötete ein Amokläufer an der University of Texas in Austin 16 Menschen.
> Am 1. August 2016 erlaubt Texas das Tragen von Waffen in Hörsälen.



https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/texas-waffen-101.html


----------

